# Lifetime Transfer for Edge purchase?



## Lrscpa

Even giving up a gig of storage, I am concerned that my current Bolt+ 3TB is a ticking time bomb. Would consider swallowing the cost of the Edge if I could transfer a lifetime sub. 

Thoughts?


----------



## KevTech

May have to wait for when they have a sale.
Maybe Black Friday?
Maybe next summer?


----------



## MikeekiM

I'd keep the Bolt and let them shake out all the issues of the new design, which would also allow you to monitor the pricing and see what sort of Black Friday and Christmas pricing is available.

I have a Roamio, and I am waiting... I am sure my Roamio is more of a ticking time bomb than your Bolt...


----------



## lhvetinari

MikeekiM said:


> I'd keep the Bolt and let them shake out all the issues of the new design, which would also allow you to monitor the pricing and see what sort of Black Friday and Christmas pricing is available.
> 
> I have a Roamio, and I am waiting... I am sure my Roamio is more of a ticking time bomb than your Bolt...


Probably not - the Bolt+ is an absolute mess in terms of internal temp regulation, there's a whole big thread of dead ones in the Bolt subforum. Roamios are pretty bulletproof.


----------



## MikeekiM

lhvetinari said:


> Probably not - the Bolt+ is an absolute mess in terms of internal temp regulation, there's a whole big thread of dead ones in the Bolt subforum. Roamios are pretty bulletproof.


Ah... As a Roamio owner, I don't keep up with the latest and greatest on the Bolt... Wasn't aware of those problems...

Good luck!


----------



## Wigohwt

MikeekiM said:


> Ah... As a Roamio owner, I don't keep up with the latest and greatest on the Bolt... Wasn't aware of those problems...
> 
> Good luck!


If your Roamio fails, odds are:
1. HDD
2. Power supply.

Both problems can easily be repaired.


----------



## MikeekiM

So key learning... Keep my Roamio OTA for as long as I can... Especially since it's still on TE3! 

Thanks!


----------



## SNJpage1

I have a Tivo HD that has a life time that is sitting on a shelf. I am waiting to either transfer the life time to a new Tivo or sell it and get another mini to go with my new bolt that has life time.


----------



## snerd

SNJpage1 said:


> I have a Tivo HD that has a life time that is sitting on a shelf. I am waiting to either transfer the life time to a new Tivo or sell it and get another mini to go with my new bolt that has life time.


Be sure to plug it in and have it "phone home" occasionally so that it will qualify to transer lifetime. It needs to have been in use at some time during the prior year to qualify for the special offers.


----------



## tommage1

Lrscpa said:


> Even giving up a gig of storage, I am concerned that my current Bolt+ 3TB is a ticking time bomb. Would consider swallowing the cost of the Edge if I could transfer a lifetime sub.
> 
> Thoughts?


IMO all Tivos with a 2.5" drives are ticking time bombs. With a Bolt upgrade to an external 3.5 CMR drive hooked up directly to the Bolt MB (use the power from the external enclosure). With a Roamio you are ok. Life of 2.5" drive in an Edge yet to be determined of course but I just can't see a 2.5 lasting as long as a decent CMR 3.5.


----------



## tommage1

MikeekiM said:


> I'd keep the Bolt and let them shake out all the issues of the new design, which would also allow you to monitor the pricing and see what sort of Black Friday and Christmas pricing is available.
> 
> I have a Roamio, and I am waiting... I am sure my Roamio is more of a ticking time bomb than your Bolt...


No way, your Roamio has a 3.5 drive, way more reliable than a Bolt with a 2.5. Also easier and cheaper to upgrade or replace the drive. Also not as much on the flash drive so can actually keep backups of the hard drive and swap in and out. For me a Roamio is still the best Tivo (at least for someone who mostly just records and watches shows), especially the 4 tuner "basic" model which does cable and OTA (one at a time but at least has capability for both)


----------



## metzen01

snerd said:


> Be sure to plug it in and have it "phone home" occasionally so that it will qualify to transer lifetime. It needs to have been in use at some time during the prior year to qualify for the special offers.


I’m in the same situation. Have two TiVo hd units and have one currently connected. I will be powering up the other and letting it communicate with the mother starship to see if they offer any promotional transfer of services this summer or possibly thanksgiving / christmas 2022


----------



## cwoody222

They haven’t done the lifetime transfer deal in a few years.

However they are currently again offering $400 off a lifetime Edge. This is the third time they’ve run this deal in the recent past.

Seems that’s the way forward, not transfers. If you wait for a transfer, you may end up waiting forever.


----------



## thyname

What happens if a new TiVo purchased with Lifetime service fails? Will they replace it and restore Lifetime on the replacement?


----------



## pfiagra

thyname said:


> What happens if a new TiVo purchased with Lifetime service fails? Will they replace it and restore Lifetime on the replacement?


Limited Warranty Coverage

0 - 90 days: free replacement
91 - 365 days: $49 for replacement
 
Continual Care
Exchange for a replacement box at a discounted rate.

1 - 2 years: $99 for replacement 
2 - 3 years: $149 for replacement 
3 - 4 years: $199 for replacement 
4 - 5 years: $249 for replacement
Note: The continual care replacement is a one-time use. The replacement isn’t covered under this policy.






Continual Care Program | TiVo


TiVo Continual Care Program covers your new TiVo DVR or TiVo Mini after the limited warranty expires. TiVo Continual Care Program provides options for a comparable replacement device at a discounted rate for up to 5 years from the date of first activation. Replacement exclusions and restrictions...



www.tivo.com


----------



## thyname

pfiagra said:


> Limited Warranty Coverage
> 
> 0 - 90 days: free replacement
> 91 - 365 days: $49 for replacement
> 
> Continual Care
> Exchange for a replacement box at a discounted rate.
> 
> 1 - 2 years: $99 for replacement
> 2 - 3 years: $149 for replacement
> 3 - 4 years: $199 for replacement
> 4 - 5 years: $249 for replacement
> Note: The continual care replacement is a one-time use. The replacement isn’t covered under this policy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continual Care Program | TiVo
> 
> 
> TiVo Continual Care Program covers your new TiVo DVR or TiVo Mini after the limited warranty expires. TiVo Continual Care Program provides options for a comparable replacement device at a discounted rate for up to 5 years from the date of first activation. Replacement exclusions and restrictions...
> 
> 
> 
> www.tivo.com


Thanks!

Does not sound like a good deal. The recent TiVo boxes break down quite a bit, judging by users’ reports.

Assuming “Continual Care” is free (included in purchase price)?

I am thinking of replacing my 6-7 year old Bolt+ with an Edge taking advantage of the current $400 sale on Edge w/ Lifetime


----------



## pl1

thyname said:


> I am thinking of replacing my 6-7 year old Bolt+ with an Edge taking advantage of the current $400 sale on Edge w/ Lifetime


That's a *maximum* *savings* of $400.00, so a cable version comes out to $550 (regularly $949).


----------



## thyname

pl1 said:


> That's a *maximum* *savings* of $400.00, so a cable version comes out to $550 (regularly $949).


Yup I am aware. Edge with Lifetime. $550 plus state sales tax


----------



## tommage1

thyname said:


> Yup I am aware. Edge with Lifetime. $550 plus state sales tax


If in no hurry wait for better deal. Couple months ago they had cable Edge with lifetime for $449. Probably will again.

Warranty/Continual care, think ya get 90 days for no cost replacement. Then a fee based on age of unit. BUT, only one replacement. If one fails and they replace, that's it. Edge has many problems, including that 2.5" drive. 2.5" drives don't last very long in Tivos, even the best CMR.


----------



## tommage1

cwoody222 said:


> Seems that’s the way forward, not transfers. If you wait for a transfer, you may end up waiting forever


Yeah, the transfer deals were $99 transfer fee and retail cost for the Tivo transferring to. Recent and current deals just as good or better, was $399 retail plus $50 lifetime, $449 recently, current $400 off so $549 I think. And with transfer you lose the lifetime of device transferring from (at least supposed to, sometimes they don't get around to it). Buy a current deal (maybe wait for the $449 again) and can sell the lifetime device you would have been transferring from. IF you really want an Edge, I have 2, very buggy.


----------



## tommage1

The $449 deal was semi targeted I think, though MANY people got it, current Tivo owners. This is what it said, supposedly ended April 30th. I still have my code, wonder if it would still work? I don't want one so would not use it.

"In honor of your continued enjoyment of the TiVo experience, we are offering an *exclusive $500 savings* on All-In service with the purchase of TiVo EDGE™ for cable. Our most advanced DVR features up to 300 HD recording hours, records six shows at once, and amazing 4K streaming with the vibrance of Dolby Vision and Dolby Atmos. Just use code xxxxxxxxx"


----------

